# Stuart 10V Steam Engine



## Harold Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

This was the first steam engine that I built from castings. I bought them in the mid 70s and finished them after I retired last year. I had lost a few parts in my moves around the US and had to replace them before I completed it. :


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 23, 2008)

I have to admit to you Harold, even though this is beautifully made, I do prefer the other two. But even so you do show your skills very well.

Keep it up, and are there any more we can drool over?

John


----------



## Harold Lee (Dec 16, 2011)

I was asked by a member to post some additional pictures of my 10V Here are some and a couple of movies it it ticking over on air...


























And a couple of movies...


----------

